# The Phalanx vs. The Rock



## Lord Mephiston (Sep 16, 2010)

So now as the Rock is basically a moon sized spaceship with weapons all around it, how would it fare against The Phalanx in a 1v1 duel ? No escort ships, no supporting fleet. Just these 2 fortresses against each other. Assault pods and small fighters launched from inside the fortresses still allowed though. 

I think the Phalanx would destroy The Rock, but it'll be a very close fight. Phalanx was built for war, but The Rock is more of an improvisation of the remains of Caliban. Although the Archeotech weapons in The Rock might make a difference.


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

Lord Mephiston said:


> So now as the Rock is basically a moon sized spaceship with weapons all around it, how would it fare against The Phalanx in a 1v1 duel ? No escort ships, no supporting fleet. Just these 2 fortresses against each other. Assault pods and small fighters launched from inside the fortresses still allowed though.
> 
> I think the Phalanx would destroy The Rock, but it'll be a very close fight. Phalanx was built for war, but The Rock is more of an improvisation of the remains of Caliban. Although the Archeotech weapons in The Rock might make a difference.


the phalanx probably also has archeotech weapons since it was already in use before Dorn was even found by the emperor.


----------



## Lord Mephiston (Sep 16, 2010)

Haskanael said:


> the phalanx probably also has archeotech weapons since it was already in use before Dorn was even found by the emperor.


Hmmm, I havent seen or read mention of that anywhere, but it's quite a possibility. Would be a nice fight to read about though. I'm pretty sure there's a simulation or two about this scenario lying around somewhere on Macragge...


----------



## Romanov77 (Jan 27, 2013)

Bet the Dark Angels hide some nasty forbidden archeotech in their vaults.


----------



## Lord Mephiston (Sep 16, 2010)

Romanov77 said:


> Bet the Dark Angels hide some nasty forbidden archeotech in their vaults.


The Dark Angels have nasty forbidden Archeotech hidden up their butts as far as I'm concerned. When have they NOT been hiding nasty stuff. They give a good fight to Alpha Legion in terms of hiding stuff up their derriere.


----------



## Noble Korhedron (Jan 24, 2007)

Lord Mephiston said:


> The Dark Angels have nasty forbidden Archeotech hidden up their butts as far as I'm concerned. When have they NOT been hiding nasty stuff. They give a good fight to Alpha Legion in terms of hiding stuff up their derriere.


Never thought I'd see the words "derrière", and "Dark Angels" in the same sentence… I don't know whether to laugh or cry…


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

